# New Member - Is ivf covered by any uk health insurance company?



## Mudia

We have been trying for a baby for over a year now and my husband has just been told by our GP he has severe oligoasthenoteratozoospermia. I am very sad. We were referred to a fertility specialist and tried booking with Liverpool Women's today but was told no available appointment. I have to wait to be connected in 2 weeks to book an appointment  . Is ivf covered by any uk health insurance company?


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi

I'm currently under Liverpool Women's care. Is it your referral they are waiting for before you get an appointment? When our Gp sent off our referral it was 3 1/2 weeks until we actually heard from the hospital then about a 5 week further wait for the appointment. Not that long really but it does feel like a lifetime when all you want is answers and a baby.

If it's a urologist you are being referred to it will more than likely me Dr Lewis Jones (he specialises in male factor), he's lovely and answers all questions before you have the chance to ask them 

Why don't you come and Join the Liverpool Women's Hospital thread, theres loads of us on there all at different stages of investigations and treatment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282502.0

We're a friendly bunch


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends. Sorry can't help with regards to the Insurance side of things - I pay privately and have had treatment abroad. This website may be able to help  

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266325.0

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Thetis xx

/links


----------

